# Belfast, NI..good place to touch up paint...



## Strutter (Jan 17, 2011)

Getting out of the car today and walk round to the passenger side I have noticed a small dent and scratching (possibly from a back door being opened from a car parked beside it, how its looks anyways).

Was wondering if its possible to get small dent like this smoothed out again, and if anyone knows a decent touchup garage for the paintwork in Belfast or about NI...thanks!

Its slighly sickening as its a pure white car, and has been cleaned and polish since day one...not a swirl on it now I get this!


----------



## KWBarbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Strutter said:


> Getting out of the car today and walk round to the passenger side I have noticed a small dent and scratching (possibly from a back door being opened from a car parked beside it, how its looks anyways).
> 
> Was wondering if its possible to get small dent like this smoothed out again, and if anyone knows a decent touchup garage for the paintwork in Belfast or about NI...thanks!
> 
> Its slighly sickening as its a pure white car, and has been cleaned and polish since day one...not a swirl on it now I get this!


I had a few small dents (car door getting banged in the carpark type of thing) and left it into BK Detaling located just outside Carryduff. Ben did a great job on the car and got a dent guy in to deal with the two knocks - brilliant job for about £40 a dent.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

B&B as well are belfast based Ben is a good lad as well..


----------



## Strutter (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems to be the place to go then, good stuff, its really small looking at it again but im going to see it everytime im cleaning the car. Looked on the site quickly ( in work here), I assume they go do a touchup on the paint as well?..I actually think its more of the other persons paint had rubbed off on mine.


----------

